# Back with more concrete options (czech x wg/czech)



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

My last thread. 

So it seems like the Pike del Lupo Nero breeding was pushed back to Spring which suits me perfectly, and the Cert x Marley breeding is now a reality. I've also given the breeder an email and awaiting a response.

Cert x Marley.
Pike x Yuska.

So what differences would you guys expect between these two litters? Also what are your experiences with WG/Czech outcrosses like this, how do you think the Pike/Yuska pedigrees will mesh?

Can someone also tell me a little more about Pike? I know he has been a very popular dog in Germany, but is this only in terms of sport or has he produced for all avenues of work? Afaik he is known for his hardness, (controlled?) aggression, and structure? Is that correct, and also what he typically throws?

The dog will be used for sport and as a companion. I gave a fairly long description of traits I look for in the other thread, but I guess in the end I just want a dog who is capable of the work he is asked of, won't fall apart in the face of pressure, and who can cope well in society (meaning I take my dogs everywhere with me). So I would like the breed appropriate (not over the top) suspicion/civility, but not at the expense of sociability. I'm not police or military and the dog won't be used in PP, so in the end I don't truly need it.

Thanks guys


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

Figure this is more about finding the right puppy, could a mod move this to that section of the forum? My mistake.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cert x Marley is a good breeding. I was supposed to get one of those pups from the last proposed litter but it didn't work out. I've got a pup on the ground from a Cert x Ginger (Marley half sister) breeding and I couldn't be happier. Hopefully he will be home with me just before Christmas.


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

RZZNSTR said:


> Cert x Marley is a good breeding. I was supposed to get one of those pups from the last proposed litter but it didn't work out. I've got a pup on the ground from a Cert x Ginger (Marley half sister) breeding and I couldn't be happier. Hopefully he will be home with me just before Christmas.


What are are your opinions on Ginger? She is also Yuska's dam. Iirc her only Navar girl with an ipo3 so it seems like she has put the most time into her. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Otakubenny said:


> What are are your opinions on Ginger? She is also Yuska's dam. Iirc her only Navar girl with an ipo3 so it seems like she has put the most time into her.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ginger is tough. Christina told me the other night that Ginger can be stubborn and a little hard headed. She's her own dog. Just perfect for what I want. With the Cert/Ginger breeding based on all the information I've gathered, to date, this will be a very good breeding and a repeat breeding. Marley is a bit smaller than Ginger (half sister out of Navar) and Marley is easier to deal with.


----------

